# Need help with new receiver. Pioneer VSX-1120-K or Onkyo TX-NR808



## AdamTaylorPCB (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm stuck as to which receiver to get, I'm thinking its between the Pioneer VSX-1120-K or the Onkyo TX-NR808.

I'm giving my current Denon AVR-771 to my parents for Christmas so i have to get something else.
The rest of my setup is:

Fronts- Polk Monitor 70's
Center- Polk CS20
Rears- Polk Monitor 70's
Sub- Klipsch SW-450

i would like to put as much power to the front Monitor 70's as possible (or all 4 if it permits) so i want to bi-amp them on a 7.1 (9.2 if i bi amp all 4 of them) or a hell of a strong 5.1.

my problem with the Pioneer VSX-1120-K is that the monitor 70's bi-amped are 4 ohms on one of the inputs but the receiver is not 4 ohm compatible. the reason i like the VSX-1120-K is that its $200 cheaper than the Onkyo. 

i guess im open to suggestions, please give me input or other options besides giant power amps that cost $2000


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

AdamTaylorPCB said:


> I'm stuck as to which receiver to get, I'm thinking its between the Pioneer VSX-1120-K or the Onkyo TX-NR808.
> 
> I'm giving my current Denon AVR-771 to my parents for Christmas so i have to get something else.
> The rest of my setup is:
> ...


Hello,
They are both amazingly similar in Spec and you truly cannot go wrong with either. I really like the Marvell Video Processor in the Pioneer. With the Onkyo, I really am a big fan of Audyssey MultEQ.

If budget is a major issue, Onkyo's are more available in B-Stock or Refurbished offering a fairly substantial discount. I purchased a B-Stock Onkyo from Accessories4less and could not be more pleased.

I would go check out both AVR's if possible. Check out which Remote, User Interface, and most importantly sound you prefer. Again, both are excellent choices and there is no wrong choice. Just preference.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll add a little plus 1 on the Onkyo for cheap and Audyssey EQ. I just bought a 1007 and get it set up in just 3.2 channel mode at the moment and ran the Audyssey. That was too simple and works too well. I spent a lot of time trying to best this on my own and I just got crushed by about 5 min by Audyssey.

I wouldn't be surprised if the Pioneer was excellent as well, but I know this worked nicely.

Dan


----------



## AdamTaylorPCB (Dec 14, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> They are both amazingly similar in Spec and you truly cannot go wrong with either. I really like the Marvell Video Processor in the Pioneer. With the Onkyo, I really am a big fan of Audyssey MultEQ.
> 
> If budget is a major issue, Onkyo's are more available in B-Stock or Refurbished offering a fairly substantial discount. I purchased a B-Stock Onkyo from Accessories4less and could not be more pleased.
> ...


i called pioneer and they said i could put 4 ohms to it but they don't advise it and said "yes it will make sound but its not designed for it" where as the onkyo is specifically rated at 4 ohms on the stats

the remote is not a concern as I have a Harmony One 

The GUI on the pioneer looks better from what i have seen. Coming from the Denon text interface that looks like its from the 1970's anything looks amazing to me though.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I'll add a little plus 1 on the Onkyo for cheap and Audyssey EQ. * I just bought a 1007 *and get it set up in just 3.2 channel mode at the moment and ran the Audyssey. That was too simple and works too well. I spent a lot of time trying to best this on my own and I just got crushed by about 5 min by Audyssey.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the Pioneer was excellent as well, but I know this worked nicely.
> 
> Dan




Coming from another 1007 owner, I think this would be a smart move for the OP as well. If you can find one I'm sure it will be at a sweet price, and the 1007 has MultEQ-XT and I'm not sure for I haven't researched much but from the specs the 1007 has 11 more pounds of heft and more dynamic power....so it would seem there is more "under the hood" then the 808.

Please note that I am not knocking the 808, just throwing out something else to chew on.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I think the Audyssey on the Onkyo's would sway it for me, so another +1 for Onkyo.


----------



## AdamTaylorPCB (Dec 14, 2010)

, now im drooling over the TX-NR1007 and NR1008... dont need it but .

anyone know if i can dual bi-amp? so i can bi-amp all 4 of my monitor 70's?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

AdamTaylorPCB said:


> i called pioneer and they said i could put 4 ohms to it but they don't advise it and said "yes it will make sound but its not designed for it" where as the onkyo is specifically rated at 4 ohms on the stats
> 
> the remote is not a concern as I have a Harmony One
> 
> The GUI on the pioneer looks better from what i have seen. Coming from the Denon text interface that looks like its from the 1970's anything looks amazing to me though.


Hello,
Actually, on the Onkyo you do not want to use the 4 Ohm Setting unless your AVR is constantly going into Protection from Overheating. I say this because when in that Setting Power and Current is massively curtailed.
There have been Bench Tests where an Onkyo has output over 100 WPC in the 6 Ohm Setting while outputting under 40 WPC in the 4 Ohm Setting.

The 4 Ohm Setting was required for UL Certification from what I have been told by multiple Sources. Even if your Speakers are 4 Ohm Nominal, at least try the Default 6 Ohm Setting. Unless you are using Martin Logan Electrostatic Models or Planar Speakers, you should be fine with the 6 Ohm Setting.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

AdamTaylorPCB said:


> , now im drooling over the TX-NR1007 and NR1008... dont need it but .
> 
> anyone know if i can dual bi-amp? so i can bi-amp all 4 of my monitor 70's?



Hello, am 99% sure that you can only Biamp the Main Front Left and Right Channels. It would be awesome if you could Biamp 4 Channels from an AVR, but I would actually prefer being able to Biamp the Mains and Center Channel as opposed to Mains and Surrounds. I used to have a Bridged Parasound HCA-1000a for driving my Center Channel and it was amazing until the Amp self destructed. Given how difficult a load Martin Logans are, I should have been smarter though I knew it was not Recommended to Bridge a 4 Ohm Load.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## AdamTaylorPCB (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks for your help man


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Late to the game.

Another one for Onkyo due to the flexibility and price, to be honest i have never been into the Pioneer AVR's except for there monster $7000 SC-09TX unit. That is based soley on an expensive so it must be worth it theory but even if i could i never would as there are much more important things to throw at the system. I say the Onkyo offers more for the doller.:T


----------

